# Problema con control para bajar y subir vidrios de mi auto



## Duartem (Feb 26, 2018)

Hola, tengo un problema con el control principal de los vidrios de mi coche. Cada que intentaba bajar el vidrio del lado del piloto, se escuchaba un ruido parecido a un zumbido y el vidrio no baja. 

Los otros vidrios no bajan ni suben tampoco y en estos no se emite ningún ruido al presionar su respectivo boton. 

Desmonté el control principal y lo abrí para ver si estaba sucio o algo roto, pero todo estaba en orden, lo conecté de nueva cuenta y me di cuenta que aquello que emitía el sonido era un Relay, así que lo desolde, lo limpie con alcohol isopropilico, lo volví a soldar y esta vez funcionó, por fin había logrado hacer que bajaran los 4 vidrios de mi auto, al poco rato volvió a presentarse el mismo problema; los vidrios ya no bajaban y al presionar el botón para bajar el vidrio del lado del piloto volvió a emitir el mismo sonido del Relay.

Decidí ir a comprar un Relay para reemplazarlo, pero nunca encontré uno igual al original, al final termine comprando un relay de 8 pines, de 12v pensando que quizá me serviría, identifiqué la función de cada uno de los pines del relay y lo solde al circuito. Tampoco funcionó cuando lo volví a conectar al coche. 

Tengo muy pocos o nulos conocimientos de electrónica, pero quisiera saber si puedo reemplazar el relay por otro componente o que puedo hacer? 

El relay original es marca Taiko, modelo TB1-160 de 12v y con 160ohm de resistencia. 

Anexo fotografía del relay original

Y este es el diagrama 

Este es el relay de 8 pines que compré en Steren



Este es el control


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 26, 2018)

Hola, te diría que antes de centrarte en el relé, hay que cerciorarse de que el problema no esté en otro lado. Necesitarás un multímetro para ésto. Y chequear en donde se interrumpe la tensión.


----------



## Duartem (Feb 26, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, te diría que antes de centrarte en el relé, hay que cerciorarse de que el problema no esté en otro lado. Necesitarás un multímetro para ésto. Y chequear en donde se interrumpe la tensión.



Hola, hace un momento vino mi hermano a casa y el tiene un auto igual al mio, desoldé el relevador de su control y lo soldé en el mio y funcionó de maravilla. Confirmo que el problema era el relay, pero ahora el problema es que no puedo conseguir uno igual. Como podría reemplazar ese relay o que podría hacer? Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)

Compra uno similar y cablealo


----------



## Asu (Feb 26, 2018)

He copiado en google TB1-160 de 12v, le he dado a buscar y los hay en bastante sitios, aliexpress. alibaba, ebay etc..
https://es.aliexpress.com/item/TAIK...2VDC-Power-Relay-original-New/2051113376.html


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)

El que vos necesitas es doble inversor, fijate bien y por lo tanto es de 8 pines


----------



## soulblack (Feb 26, 2018)

y de que automovil corresponde el control de los eleva vidrios.


----------



## Duartem (Feb 26, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Compra uno similar y cablealo



El problema es que no consigo un relevador igual por ningún lado, lo mas cercano que  pude conseguir es el de 8 pines, pero no se si pueda servir. 


Asu dijo:


> He copiado en google TB1-160 de 12v, le he dado a buscar y los hay en bastante sitios, aliexpress. alibaba, ebay etc..
> https://es.aliexpress.com/item/TAIK...2VDC-Power-Relay-original-New/2051113376.html


Gracias, si, se que en internet lo venden pero no tengo PayPal ni cuenta bancaria. Aparte tardaría semanas en llegar y empieza el calor y es un infierno estar sin los vidrios funcionando en el auto jajaja es por eso que me preguntaba si pudiera reemplazar el relay con algún otro componente 



pandacba dijo:


> El que vos necesitas es doble inversor, fijate bien y por lo tanto es de 8 pines


Justamente es el que compré ya que fue lo mas parecido al original que encontré en las tiendas de electrónica. El original es de 5 pines y el que conseguí es como el de la imagen que anexas pero no me funcionó o quizá lo soldé de manera incorrecta. 
No se que hacer



soulblack dijo:


> y de que automovil corresponde el control de los eleva vidrios.


Es un chevrolet malibu 2007

Saludos!!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)

Si conseguis de 8 pines joya! si no tendras que utilizar dos de 5 pines poniendo en paralelo las bobinas


----------



## soulblack (Feb 26, 2018)

la funcion del rele es tanto para el automatico como subir y bajar el vidrio,y como dice pandaba fijate en la configuracion del rele de 8 con el original.revisa contactos tanto en fusible como conexion a puerta principal.
dato:a veces se parte el cableado y desconecta el suministro al resto del sistema de vidrios.saludo


----------



## pandacba (Feb 26, 2018)

Sound, ya probo, sabe que el relay esta fallando, el problema es que no consigue uno igual, por eso le sugiero, que consigua uno similar y que lo cablee, lee bien los post, ahora el problema es que no consigue de 8 pines y le sugiero que utilice dos de 5.
Es decir ya sabe cual es la falla, el problema ahora es conseguir o adaptar el repuesto


----------



## soulblack (Feb 26, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Sound, ya probo, sabe que el relay esta fallando, el problema es que no consigue uno igual, por eso le sugiero, que consigua uno similar y que lo cablee, lee bien los post, ahora el problema es que no consigue de 8 pines y le sugiero que utilice dos de 5.
> Es decir ya sabe cual es la falla, el problema ahora es conseguir o adaptar el repuesto[/QUOTE
> ya me fije,lo que no acote es que seguro probo sin el puente que le da corriente a los demás eleva vidrios
> nota el rele original es de 5 patas normal en eleva vidrio automático, en algunos módulos de alarmas hay de 5 patas que hacen la misma función.


----------



## Duartem (Feb 26, 2018)

Así es, dado que no conseguí un relevador de 5 pines, opte por comprar uno de 8.
Hace un momento solde el de  8 pines al circuito del control del eleva vidrios y únicamente encienden 2 leds que lleva el control del elevavidrios. 
He estado investigando y el relay original (el de 5 pines) es de 12v/30A mientras el de 8 pines que compré, es de 12v/2A 
No se si tenga que ver que sea de menor amperaje que el original y a eso se deba que no funciona. 
He pensado en utilizar un relay de los grandes, tengo guardado uno de 12v/45A pero la verdad no se si se  pueda usar para esto.  


Disculpen mi ignorancia en este tema y muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## soulblack (Feb 26, 2018)

Duartem dijo:


> Así es, dado que no conseguí un relevador de 5 pines, opte por comprar uno de 8.
> Hace un momento solde el de  8 pines al circuito del control del eleva vidrios y únicamente encienden 2 leds que lleva el control del elevavidrios.
> He estado investigando y el relay original (el de 5 pines) es de 12v/30A mientras el de 8 pines que compré, es de 12v/2A
> No se si tenga que ver que sea de menor amperaje que el original y a eso se deba que no funciona.
> ...


----------



## mostro (Feb 27, 2018)

​
Compañero* Duartem:*

*Te adjunto un documento en pdf donde te hago unas observaciones para que puedas adaptar el relé que muestras de 30 amperios 12 voltios al sitio del relé original:
En el documento en la figura 1, que es tu rele original he señalado en rojo los pines de la bobina del relé y con azul en la misma figura los contactos normalmente cerrado y normalmente abierto estos son los que actúan, en la que señale con azul la flecha de arriba es normalmente cerrado y abajo es normalmente abierto.
En la figura 2B que es el rele de remplazo señale en azul los pines de la bobina del relé que se va a adaptar observa que son el pin 1 y pin 2 y en rojo en esta figura señale los pines 3 y 4 que son normalmente cerrado y el 3 y 5 que son normalmente abierto, en la figura 2A señale en rojo y azul los números que ahí se pueden ver que son el 1 y el 3 es decir ahí están ya señalados los pines.*

*Pues bien compañero lo que debes hacer es soldar unos cables a este relé que vas a adaptar en cada pin y soldarlos al otro extremo en el control de tu vehículo que es la figura 3 ahí señale los pines de la bobina, ahí irán los cables que soldaste en el relé en la bobina lo mismo harás con los contactos normalmente abiertos y cerrados.
Ahora compañero si es otro relé  que no está señalizado pues identifica la bobina con el tester en modo continuidad u ohmios y debe marcarte la bobina una resistencia, luego le colocas voltaje a la bobina que identificaste y debe accionarse el relé se escuchara el accionar y con el tester identificas que pines se cerraron y cuales se abrieron.
Con respecto a lo de si te sirve un relé de 12 voltios a 45 amperios para reemplazar uno de 12 voltios 30 amperios, te informo que si te sirve lo único es que esta para más corriente pero eso está bien no hay problema, es decir está sobredimensionado.
Ahh por ultimo pega bien este relé a reemplazar con un pegante en alguna parte para que no lo reviente la vibración ya que obviamente no te va a coincidir en el mismo espacio.*

*Espero compañero que esto te pueda ayudar.*

*Saludos del mostro *


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Los inversores tienen que soportar la misma corriente que el original, si no en breve fallaran, pero tal vez este algo mal en el cableado, guiate por el dibujo del cuerpo del que sacaste y cotejalo con el dibjujo del que queres instalar.
Tenes una foto del relay original que sacaste del pcb?


----------



## soulblack (Feb 27, 2018)

Arriba tiene el diagrama del original,el negro de reemplazo tiene el diagrama en la carcasa del mismo.
 Te puede servir de guia.


----------



## Duartem (Feb 27, 2018)

mostro dijo:


> ​
> Compañero* Duartem:*
> 
> *Te adjunto un documento en pdf donde te hago unas observaciones para que puedas adaptar el relé que muestras de 30 amperios 12 voltios al sitio del relé original:
> ...


Muchas gracias, Mostro, llegando a casa pongo manos a la obra. Muchas gracias por molestarte en ayudarme, estoy seguro que me servirá!! 



pandacba dijo:


> Los inversores tienen que soportar la misma corriente que el original, si no en breve fallaran, pero tal vez este algo mal en el cableado, guiate por el dibujo del cuerpo del que sacaste y cotejalo con el dibjujo del que queres instalar.
> Tenes una foto del relay original que sacaste del pcb?






soulblack dijo:


> Arriba tiene el diagrama del original,el negro de reemplazo tiene el diagrama en la carcasa del mismo.
> Te puede servir de guia.


Si, de igual manera me guié con el diagrama del original para cablear el relay que compre de 8 pines y el cual no me funciono 

Por cierto, una duda, ayer medí la resistencia de la bobina del relevador original y me arrojó 159ohms, mientras la bobina del relevador grande me dio 89ohms
¿Puede funcionar si la resistencia de la bobina es menor que la del relay original?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

Es casi la mitad del otro eso implica que drenara el doble de corriente, y eso podria dañar el transistor que lo maneja


----------



## Duartem (Feb 27, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Es casi la mitad del otro eso implica que drenara el doble de corriente, y eso podria dañar el transistor que lo maneja


Le puedo soldar una resistencia de 100ohms a un pin de salida de la bobina del relay? O que podría hacer? Gracias por todo, de verdsd y por la paciencia


----------



## pandacba (Feb 27, 2018)

No funcionará bién, podés ubicar en la placa el transistor que maneja la bobina, para ver si es capaz de manejar más corriente?


----------



## mostro (Feb 27, 2018)

Compañero Duartem, prueba primero la opción que te sugerí, lo que te dice pandacba es cierto pero es probable que el sistema eleva vidrios de tu vehículo funcione es colocando un voltaje a la bobina es decir cuando oprimes el pulsador este cierra el contacto y coloca directamente los 12 voltios a la bobina para que actué, bajo esta posibilidad no importa el valor de la resistencia de la bobina del relé.

Si no te trabaja entonces ahí entramos a revisar lo que indica pandacba es decir observar que transistor lleva la señal y se cambia la resistencia de base de este, prueba primero y si trabaja listo y si no se rediseña la posible resistencia de base de el transistor que es una ecuación muy simple para switcheo de este.

Prueba y nos avisas compañero.



Saludos del mostro


----------



## Duartem (Feb 28, 2018)

mostro dijo:


> Compañero Duartem, prueba primero la opción que te sugerí, lo que te dice pandacba es cierto pero es probable que el sistema eleva vidrios de tu vehículo funcione es colocando un voltaje a la bobina es decir cuando oprimes el pulsador este cierra el contacto y coloca directamente los 12 voltios a la bobina para que actué, bajo esta posibilidad no importa el valor de la resistencia de la bobina del relé.


Ya hice todo lo que me dijiste, siguiendo todas tus instrucciones pero el problema persiste
Ahora al pulsar el botón para bajar el vidrio del copiloto y los dos traseros, se escucha el "CLICK" del relevador y al soltarlo se escucha el "CLAK", también al momento de pulsar cualquiera de esos 3 botones se logra escuchar una vibración; Explico: Si pulso el botón para bajar o subir el vidrio del lado del copiloto ya sea por medio del botón del control principal o en el respectivo botón del copiloto, se escucha esa vibración en el lado del copiloto, y lo mismo ocurre con los dos de atrás.
También noté que al momento de pulsar esos 3 botones se encienden los leds del control principal.

En tanto al botón del vidrio del piloto, parece estar muerto, no emite ningún sonido, ni encienden los leds al pulsarlo, pero al presionsrlo del lado contrario (para subir el vidrio) se escucha una vibración muy fuerte, parecido al sonido de una afeitadora eléctrica o una maquina para cortar el cabello, este sonido proviene del relay, el ultimo que conseguí (el grande)

Otra cosa que noté, es que al momento de conectar la placa del control principal  en el vehiculo, los leds se encienden pero con una luz muy baja y al usar el botón para aumentar y disminuir la luz de los accesorios interiores de mi auto (tablero, mandos del volante, botones de los eleva vidrios, etc) el relay vibra y hace el ruido parecido a una afeitadora electrica.

Perdón si no me explico o no se entiende bien. Si es necesario mañana grabo un vídeo para mostrar mas a detalle. Estoy a punto de tirar la toalla y comprar la pieza completa aunque cueste un ojo de la cara XD


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

Que hiciste, le pusiste el relay que tenia baja impedancia? cuidado puede romper el TR de  comando


----------



## Duartem (Mar 1, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Que hiciste, le pusiste el relay que tenia baja impedancia? cuidado puede romper el TR de  comando


El relay en realidad tiene 680ohms de resistencia. Lo había medido mal


----------



## soulblack (Mar 1, 2018)

El que vibra es el rele por poca corriente o por retorno,lo de la intensidad de la luz es porque el rele esta en consumo constante.
No se si con un diodo al rele solucione parte del problema.saludos


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 1, 2018)

yo la verdad, no entiendo por que la gente mete mano cuando reconoce que no tiene conocimientos... Le recomiendan que no se enfoque en el relay y que mire el resto del circuito por las dudas... y hace todo lo contrario, desarma "otro vehiculo" e intenta reparar sin antes saber si el motor esta en corto, frenado, pesado y deterioró los contactos internos del relay... ahora... en el suuesto caso de que te queme los contactos del relay del vehiculo de tu hermano... en el caso de que queme los contactos tambien de tu relay... entendes que estarias haciendo doble macana?
No te apures, no seas atolondrado, pregunta, espera respuesta de varios y actua...



pandacba dijo:


> El que vos necesitas es doble inversor, fijate bien y por lo tanto es de 8 pines




*DOBLE INVERSOR??? por que decis eso?  mira la foto original, le entendiste mal amigo*






Duartem dijo:


> El relay original es marca *Taiko, modelo TB1-160 de 12v* y con 160ohm de resistencia.
> 
> Anexo fotografía del relay originalVer el archivo adjunto 164143
> 
> ...



Es simple inversor, pero fijate otro detalle, la bobina son los dos del centro y los contactos los de los extremos...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2018)

Torees, no  leiste, más adelante, le digo sobre un relay de 5 pines, es decir simple inversor, lee todo, lo anterior no lo podía editar cuando me di cuenta pero si has leido no podes decir cosas a los gritos(mayúsculas) lo cual te convierte en un infractor a las normas del foro doblemente
Y que nesecidad de maltratar al forisa?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2018)

Duartem dijo:


> El relay en realidad tiene 680ohms de resistencia. Lo había medido mal


bien, este tiene más impedancia, no habria problema pero es muy superior al otro, estas seguro que es 12V, porque si es de más tensión no se va activar.
Cuando hiciste la prueba con el auto de tu hermano, cambiaste la placa o solo el realy?
Sigue adelante yo prefiero a la gente que tiene inicativa e inquietud, es la que aprende y puede llegar lejos, el cometer errores es parte del aprendizaje nadie nació sabiendo


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 1, 2018)

puse la letra mas grande por que desde mi PC se ve mezclado con las citas... pero es verdad, se me escapo tu autocorreccion... lo siento, snif snif, mil disculpas


----------



## Duartem (Mar 3, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> bien, este tiene más impedancia, no habria problema pero es muy superior al otro, estas seguro que es 12V, porque si es de más tensión no se va activar.
> Cuando hiciste la prueba con el auto de tu hermano, cambiaste la placa o solo el realy?
> Sigue adelante yo prefiero a la gente que tiene inicativa e inquietud, es la que aprende y puede llegar lejos, el cometer errores es parte del aprendizaje nadie nació sabiendo


Gracias por tu ayuda, Panda, te lo agradezco mucho a ti y a los demás compañeros. Y si, Cambié únicamente el Relay. 

Ayer he vuelto a poner el control del eleva vidrios en mi auto y ahora no hace nada, solo encienden los leds pero no emite ni un ruido ni otra acción. He detectado dos diodos que parecen estar en corto y he estado buscando reemplazos sin éxito.
Un diodo con nomenclatura L14 y otro E21


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2018)

L14 seria una bobina, te medira continuidad, subí una foto de los componentes y la placa


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 3, 2018)

P


Duartem dijo:


> Gracias por tu ayuda, Panda, te lo agradezco mucho a ti y a los demás compañeros. Y si, Cambié únicamente el Relay.
> 
> Ayer he vuelto a poner el control del eleva vidrios en mi auto y ahora no hace nada, solo encienden los leds pero no emite ni un ruido ni otra acción. He detectado dos diodos que parecen estar en corto y he estado buscando reemplazos sin éxito.
> Un diodo con nomenclatura L14 y otro E21



Pues, sigue adelante... la iniciativa anterior fue la que quizas, daño aun mas las cosas... perdon por mi negatividad, pero personalmente soy mas objetivo y no entra en mi diccionario el "cambia pieza" paraver  si arranca...
Como te indicaron anteriormente, quiza con la foto del circuito se pueda analizar o deducir algo... saludos


----------



## Duartem (Mar 3, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> L14 seria una bobina, te medira continuidad, subí una foto de los componentes y la placa


Estos son los códigos de los SMD que he probado, los rojos son los que he comprobado que están en mal estado y los azules son los que marcan en corto. El L14 lo desolde por completo, por eso no está en la placa


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 4, 2018)

pues mira yo arreglo modulos elevavidrios casi 1 por semana a veces 2 por semana 
en mi caso ya tengo tantos modulos que no importa sacar reles viejos y funcionales a los que son para reparar.

pero en su momento era dificil encontrar los reles por que son muy peculiares. lo que hacia era desoldar el rele, con un desarmador de relojero plano y con unas pinzas abrir el relé con cuidado y quitarle el cascaron y accreder a la bobina y los platinos.

con una lija de grano fino como una 600 o 1000 lijaba el platino y con WD-40 o aflojatodo le daba una pasada a los platinos, luego soldaba el rele para ver que funcionara perfecto y si todo estaba bien le pegaba el cascaron.

no fallaban mas, hasta que me hice de muchos modulos deje de hacer eso.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 4, 2018)

otra cosa que se me pasaba. 

como dice Torres electronico. un motor frenado o quien sabe que es lo que siempre daña los modulos.

conosco casi a raiz muchas causas.
los motores de los elevadores cuando los carbones se agotan aveces daña los modulos, si el modulo tiene funcion one touch es decir que picas 1 vez el boton y el vidrio se baja o sube solo hasta fin de carrera, y se daña el sensor de corriente se queda activado hasta calentar el motor como plancha.

si el motor tiene proteccion termica que es como un fusible termico se calienta como plancha se desconecta hasta que se enfria y se reconecta esto dañara poco a poco el motor.

si le callo agua a la botonera es tambien un problema o si el varillaje del elevador del vidrio esta lleno de suciedad y 0% lubricación pues dañara el motor , el varillaje se hace guango y el modulo y los reles se dañan.

el paso antes de ir a atacar el modulo debia ser:

1.- revisar que el varillaje del elevador tenga lubricación de no ser así poner aflojatodo grasa BAT 3 y ver que todo deslize perfecto.
2.-alimentar directo al motor del elevador para ver que no este frenado, lento o cualquier cosa que lo atore.
3.-con el multimetro revisar que lleguen sus respectivos 12v es decir boton arriba+12v , boton abajo -12v si llega poco voltaje el problema puede estar en los platinos del boton o del relé.

despues de ver todo esto y si el modulo esta fallando revisar:

1.- que al modulo le lleguen sus 12v de el arnes de fusibles , normalmente tiene 2 alimentaciones de 12v.
2.-que un fusible de la caja de fusibles no haga falsos contactos "aunque se vea bueno revisar que el filamento no este falsamente correcto"
3.-cuando uno pisa el boton ya sea arriba o abajo exite al rele "asi descartamos falla electronica"
4.-si algo esta mal sacamos el rele sospechoso y lo alimentamos externamente con una bateria y con el multimetro revisar que de continuidad en los platinos, si el multimetro en lugar de marcar continuidad marca una resistencia en platinos el rele esta carbonizado en los platinos.

5.- si el rele esta funcionando perfecto nos vamos a la parte electronica. es decir que si el relevador funciona el driver de rele no funciona bien o falsos en el boton "rebotes" aplicar WD-40 al boton sube y baja y revisar con el multimetro que cuando uno pisa abajo o arriba de un voltaje firme y que no este fluctuando ejemplo:

12v arriba y 12v abajo esta bien
si dan lecturas como 10.3v - 5.6v - 4.1v - 11.8v  el boton esta sucio    

una forma segura de probar la parte electronica es que a la salida del driver del rele se le puede soldar un cablesito y ponerle un led con su resistencia y ver que cuando uno pisa el boton el led prendera o con el multimetro debe dar 12v si no lo hace revisar el transistor dañado.

se puede reemplazar por transistores normales solo que hay que estudiar la placa como esta hecha y ver como mas o menos seria un diseño aceptable.


----------



## Duartem (Mar 5, 2018)

soulblack dijo:


> El que vibra es el rele por poca corriente o por retorno,lo de la intensidad de la luz es porque el rele esta en consumo constante.
> No se si con un diodo al rele solucione parte del problema.saludos


Si, hoy le puse un diodo 1N007 entre ambas salidas de la bobina del relay y se soluciono ese problema del ruido y vibración.


TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> otra cosa que se me pasaba.
> 
> como dice Torres electronico. un motor frenado o quien sabe que es lo que siempre daña los modulos.
> 
> ...


Mañana temprano pongo en practica tus consejos. Los leds del control del elevavidrios se encienden cada que presiono un boton. Con el diodo 1N007 que coloqué entre las salidas de la bobina del relay ya no vibra ni hace ruidos, solo un ruido muy ligero como si le estuviera llegando corriente al vidrio del cual le aprieto su botón.

He medido con el multímetro el voltaje que sale del arnés y me marcan 8v, a veces 5v, y otras veces 10v esto con el coche en ignición. Cuando el auto esta encendido llega a 11.6v pero baja hasta los 10v. 
El caso es que no llegan los 12v.


----------



## soulblack (Mar 6, 2018)

no es normal ese voltaje,debe marcar en ign al rededor de 12 a 13 volt y con auto encendido alrededor de 14 volt.
 revisa conexiones por falso contacto tanto arnes como fusible,tierras sulfatadas.saludos


----------



## Duartem (Mar 6, 2018)

Ya dí un avance, limpié con alcohol isopropilico los contactos del arnés y ya dan los 12v en ignición y los 14 con motor encendido.
Volví a conectar el control del elevavidrios y al presionar el botón del vidrio del lado del conductor, saltó un chispazo y se desoldó un cable que unía un pin del Relay con la placa del control. Pensando inocentemente que quizá no lo había soldado bien, le puse mas estaño y al volver a presionar el botón para bajar el vidrio, vibró el relay y salió otro chispazo. Por miedo a quemar algo, decidí desoldar ese cable.
Cabe señalar que aún sin ese cable soldado, los demás vidrios bajan y suben sin problemas!!!

No sé que es lo que estoy haciendo mal, si soldé ese pin del Relay en la pocision incorrecta de la placa o que seria?

Como informacion adicional quiero añadir que a pesar de que el vidrio del lado del conductor no baja, al presionar el botón para subir el vidrio si funciona sin problema.

Añado una imagen donde el punto 4 es el que me dá ese problema del chispazo y no puedo bajar el vidrio del lado del conductor.
También anexo en esa misma imagen el diagrama del relay original el cual he usado como guia para soldar el relay de reemplazo con la placa del control del elevavidrios.

No sé si me guíe mal y soldé algún cable en el lugar equivocado.
Como aclaracion quiero comentarles que en el numero 1 del circuito impreso, soldé el cable ahí porque se me dañó el punto de la soldadura donde iba el pin de salida del relay oroginal y también se me dañó parte de la pista.



Gracias a todos por su paciencia y disculpen la ignorancia en el tema


----------



## Duartem (Mar 6, 2018)

Ver el archivo adjunto 164481


----------



## soulblack (Mar 6, 2018)

Me parece bien que resolvistes lo del sulfato o falso contacto,desde el principio se mencionó esa posibilidad.
Lo del chispazo es por que esta mal conectado o invertido un terminal,ya revisó la imagen y te doy mi opinión.saludos


----------



## soulblack (Mar 6, 2018)

Mira el rele donde están sus terminales y verifica la numeración que mayormente los tiene marcados al parecer están invertidos.


----------



## soulblack (Mar 6, 2018)

Cambia 5 por el 3 en el rele y deja el 4 donde esta,comenta como te va.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2018)

Tenes invertido el pin 5 con el 3


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 7, 2018)

No se por que siento que estás dañando algo que funcionaba bien.
Un maestro mío decía los manotas todo descomponen .


----------



## soulblack (Mar 7, 2018)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> No se por que siento que estás dañando algo que funcionaba bien.
> Un maestro mío decía los manotas todo descomponen .


 Por aqui se usa el termino,manos de estómago.
Pero si quiere aprender o lo quema o lo arregla.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 7, 2018)

Ohmetro, amperimetro,voltimetro en mano y probaria esos motores alimentandolos directamente.... quizas sea como dijo @TRILO-BYTE un par de lineas atras respecto al motor (me juego que esta acá el problema), o quizas siguen trabajando pesados los mecanismos... arranca por la parte electromecanica y mecanica... luego sigue con la placa... hay que arrancar por descarte para no seguir rompiendo 

PD: Para medir con el Ohmetro el bobinado, tenes que hacerlo sin tension...aclaro por las dudas...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 7, 2018)

Fíjense mis estimados colegas que me han tocado casos donde el motor sirve a medias.
Es decir miden normalmente entre 2 y 4 ohms.

Se mueven y dejan de trabajar un rato y vuelven  a jalar.

El problema es que en las bobinas del motor 1alambre esmaltado se abrió y cuando se calienta se abre y cuando enfría se junta y vuelven a trabajar.

Es una falla casi imperceptible.
A veces esto hace que uno revise el módulo, luego revise el motor y uno nunca da con la fall


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 8, 2018)

interesante TIP, la verdad, nunca me hubiese imaginado


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 9, 2018)

Así es me pasó con mi vidrio una tarde lo baje se atoro pero subió.
En la noche lo baje por qué se empañó se atoro y no subió más.
Al desmontar Vi que giraba lo volví a poner y jalaba a veces.
Lo volví a quitar a veces giraba a veces no aVeces tenía fuerza otras veces lo frenaba con los dedos.
El problema era 1debanado abierto.


----------



## Duartem (Mar 10, 2018)

Listo, ya quedó solucionado. Muchas gracias a todos los que comentaron y por su paciencia. 
Ayer revisé el motor del elevavidrios así como el cableado y todo estaba en buen estado y limpio. 

Soldé el relevador tal y como me indicaron, corrigiendo los cables que había puesto invertidos y ahora funciona todo muy bien. 

El detalle del arnés que no marcaban  los 12v supongo que si era por la suciedad. Aunque al momento de rociarle alcohol isopropilico y limpiarlo con un cepillo de dientes no salió suciedad, pero después de limpiarlo ya marcaron los 12v completos y 14 con motor encendido.

Ahora el unico detalle es que para que se baje el vidrio del lado del conductor de forma automatica, no funciona, pero bueno, eso no tengo problemas con eso. 

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 10, 2018)

El sistema one touch es un poco más complicado que solo poner un rele y ya.

Es un sistema basado en microcontrolador y un sensor de corriente. Eso se hace con una resistencia shunt y de ahí a un restador inversor seguido de un comparador y terminando en un microcontrolador que monitorea el estado del motor y el botón.


----------



## soulblack (Mar 10, 2018)

Me alegra que hallas solucionado,a prueba error se aprende.


----------



## estelio (Feb 7, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE amigo podrias ayudarme con el eleva vidrios de mi auto


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 7, 2021)

Que dejó de hacer?


----------

